# Devils lake contour map



## mireault88 (Mar 10, 2003)

Where can i find a map of the depths of devils lake? That shows hidden islands and stuff like that ?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Go to your local sporting goods stoe and they will have maps, I think they call them Fishing hot spots maps..............check sheels i know as a fact they have lake maps.


----------



## Debb (Apr 18, 2003)

Send me an email and I'll send you an example of some of the maps available. :beer:


----------

